# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Duhani dhe demet e tij per shendetin

## Redi

Një studim i ri i bërë nga një klinikë për femra në Japoni, tregon se prindërit që pinë shumë duhan janë më të predispozuar të lindin femra se sa meshkuj. Ky studim shpjegon pjesërisht arsyen e uljes së ndjeshme të raportit meshkuj me femra të fëmijëve në shumë vende të botës, përfshirë Shtetet e Bashkuara, Kanadanë, Danimarkën dhe Britaninë e Madhe. 
Tradicionalisht niveli i lindjes së meshkujve ka qenë gjithmonë më i lartë se i femrave. Arsyet për ndryshimin e këtyre raporteve kohët e fundit janë të paqarta, por ekspertët spekullojnë se ekspozimi ndaj ndotjeve ambjentale, përfshirë ato që gjenden në cigare, kryesisht prekin sistemin riprodhues mashkullor. 

__________________________________________________

Ky shkrim eshte kontribut nga Tear-Drops te cilen e falenderoj personalisht.

----------


## marlboro1

Mua marlborot e kuqe me pelqejne shume prandaj pi vetem ato / kam vene edhe nick-un marlboro1 :buzeqeshje:  
Por kohet e fundit / me te gjitha studimet qe jane bere / me te gjitha demet qe sjell e kam paksuar shume deri sa ta le fare / duhani ben dem ne vecanti femrave / sepse jane krijesa me delikate keshtu qe ju femra qe pijne duhet ta lini èatjeter duhanin 

____________
duhani ben me shume viktima se kanceri


____________
FIGHT FIRE WITH FIRE

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Shkencëtarët thonë se kur një person e fillon duhanin që në moshë të re, ai e ka më të vëshirë se sa të tjerët për të hequr dorë prej tij. Edhe studimet e mëparshme kanë treguar se adoleshentët jepen shumë pas duhanit. 

Cilido qoftë efekti i nikotinës fillimisht në organizmin e njeriut, efektet negative janë më të vogla tek adoleshntët dhe të rinjtë se sa tek të rriturit. Kjo i bën ata ta pijnë më tepër duhanin. 

Kur duhani pihet për dekada të tëra dhe në trup hyjnë elementët helmuese, pikërisht kjo shkurton jetën. Pra, nuk është thjesht nikotina, por është ekspozimi i vazhdueshëm ndaj elementëve të tjerë të rrezikshëm të duhanit, ajo që dëmton. 

Studimi më i gjatë i bërë ndonjëherë mbi efektet e pirjes së duhanit mbi shëndetin ka arritur në përfundimin se pirësit e duhanit jetojnë mesatarisht dhjetë vjet më pak se sa ata që nuk pijnë duhan. 

Hulumtimi, i botuar në British Medical Journal, filloi para pesëdhjetë vjetësh kur u vu lidhja e parë midis duhanit dhe kancerit të mushkërive. 

Hulumtimi tregoi poashtu se lënia e duhanit, madje edhe në moshën gjashtëdhjetë-vjeçare, mund të përmirësojë jetëgjatësinë për tri vjet, ndërsa lënia e duhanit në moshën tridhjetëvjeçare duket se anulon dëmin që i është bërë shëndetit më parë. 

Studiuesit kanë arritur në përfundimin se është më e rëndësishme që fëmijët të mos lejohen fare ta pijnë duhanin.

Studime të tjera tregojnë se njerëzit me të ardhura më të vogla dhe ata me një nivel më të ulët shkollimi, konsumojnë më shumë duhan. Me pirjen e duhanit këta e keqësojnë edhe më shumë gjendjen e tyre ekonomike dhe sociale. Të varfërit shpenzojnë më shumë për duhan, se sa për plotësimin e nevojave të tjera bazë si ushqimi, kujdesi shëndetësor dhe arsimimi.

Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë llogarit se çdo 6,5 minuta në botë vdes një njeri nga pasojat e pirjes së duhanit. Kështu rreth 5 milionë persona gjejnë vdekjen në një vit dhe sipas parashikimeve ky numër pritet të dyfishohet gjatë 20 vjetëve të ardhshëm.

Sëmundjet dhe vdekja si pasojë e pirjes së duhanit godasin gjithnjë e më shumë pikërisht vendet e pazhvilluara. Shikuar nga numrat del se 84 përqind e të gjithë njerëzve që pinë duhan jejtojnë në vendet në zhvillim. 

Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë llogarit se nga pasojat e pirjes së duhanit gjithnjë e më shumë rëndohet edhe sistemi shëndetësor. Sipas të dhënave të Bankës Botërore gjashtë deri 15 përqind e të gjitha shpenzimeve të sistemit shëndetësor në vendet e zhvilluara industriale jepen për shërimin e sëmundjeve nga duhani. Për vendet e varfëra nuk ekzistojnë të dhëna të sakta, por është e ditur se shpenzimet për këto qëllime janë jashtëzakonisht të larta.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

*Çdo 6,5 minuta në botë vdes nga një duhanxhi*

Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë llogaritë se çdo 6,5 minuta në botë vdes një njeri nga pasojat e pirjes së duhanit. Këtë vit dita kundër pirsjes së duhanit shënohet me moton: "Duhani dhe varfëria - një rreth i djallit". Drejtorja e Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë, Catherine le Gales - Camus e përshkruan këtë rreth me këto fjalë: "Studimet tregojnë se njerëzit me të ardhura më të vogla dhe ata me një nivel më të ultë shkollimi, konsumojnë më shumë duhan. Ata janë përsonat të cilët ndoshta do të kenë edhe pasojat më të rënda. Kjo e rëndon gjendjen e tyre ekonomike edhe më shumë."
Sëmundjet dhe vdekja si pasojë e pirjes së duhanit, siç dëshmojnë raportet vjetore të Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë, i godasin gjithnjë e më shumë pikërisht vendet e pazhvilluara. Shikuar nga numrat del se 84 përqind e të gjithë njerëzve që pinë duhan jejtojnë në vendet në zhvillim. 
Rrethi i djallit me pirjen e duhanit do të thotë edhe se ky mëkat shpenzon edhe më shumë buxhetin edhe ashtu të ultë familjar. Për këtë ekzistojnë edhe dëshmi të shumta. Douglas Bettcher, shef i iniciativës për luftimin e pirjes së duhanit, paraqet edhe disa shembuj konkret. 
"Rreth 10,5 milionë njerëz në Banglladesh do të siguronin një ushqim më të mirë me paratë të cilat shpenzojnë për duhan. Nga buxhetet familjare të duhanxhinjëve jepen dhjetë herë më shumë para për cigare se sa për shkollim. Në Bombay të Indisë për shembull, njerëzit pa kulm mbi kokë shpenzojnë më shumë për duhan se sa për ushqime dhe nevoja të tjera. Ndërsa rreth 40 përqind e të ardhurave të studentëve ose puntorëve në Nigeri jepet për cigare." 
Por kjo nuk është e vetmja: Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë llogaritë se nga pasojat e pirjes së duanit gjithnjë e më shumë rëndohet edhe sistemi shëndetsor. Sipas të dhënave të Bankës Botërore gjshtë deri 15 përqind e të gjitha shpenzimeve të sistemit shëndetsor në vendet e zhvilluara industriale jepen për shërimin e sëmundjeve nga duhani. Për vendet e varfëra nuk ekzistojnë të dhëna të sakta, por është e ditur se në Egjypt ose në Kinë për shembull, të dhënat për këto qëllime janë jashtëzakonisht të larta. 
Prandaj, Organizata botërore e shëndetësisë energjikisht kundërshton argumentet e Industrisë së prodhimit të duhanit, e cila pohon se me prodhimin e tij sigurohen mirëqenja dhe vende pune. Kjo organizatë ka shpresa të mëdha tek konventat kundër duahnit.
"Konventa imponohet si një zgjidhje globale. Miratimi i saj vitin e kaluar ishte një arritje shumë e madhe. Ajo paraqet një sukses dhe procesi shkon edhe më tutje. Deri tani kemi 118 nënshkrime të saj, ndër të cilat edhe BE, ndërkohë që priten edhe 16 ratifikime të tjera", thotë ai 
Secili shtet i cili i bashkangjitet kësaj konvente pranon se pirja e duhanit është një problem global me pasoja shumë serioze për shëndetësinë. Ai obligohet që të marrë edhe masa të posaçme për luftimin e kësaj dukurie. Para futjes në fuqi të kësaj konvente, ajo duhet të miratohet në të paktën 40 vende të ndryshme të botës. Ndërkohë që duhet të miratohen edhe ligjet konkrete kundër pirjes së duhanit.

----------


## StormAngel

Antioksidantët nuk e mbrojnë zemrën e duhanpirësve 


Shekulli online

As vitamina E dhe as suplementet me beta-carotene nuk i mbrojnë dot duhanpirësit meshkuj nga sëmundja e zemrës. Antioksidantët në fakt mund të rezultojnë të dëmshëm, bëhet e ditur në raportin e kardiologëve, të botuar në gazetën mjekësore "European Heart Journal". Përfundimet janë rrjedhojë e një studimi finlandez, që shqyrtoi mundësinë e parandalimit të kancerit duke përdorur vitaminën, apo beta-carotene në meshkujt që pinin duhan

----------


## antares

Mund te duket paradoksale po me duhanin ka nje kohe e gjate qe abuzohet se tepermi sa gati po thone qe te gjitha te keqiat per shendetin e njeriut i ardhkan nga perdorimi i duhanit! Jane ngritur shume mite qe nga perseritja e tepert kane kaluar per te verteta edhe midis mjekeve. Askush nuk permend te mirat e duhanit megjithese (te keqiat jane pak me te medha). Duhani ka efekt pozitiv kunder parkinsonit, patologjive psiqike si depresionit dhe skizofrenise (si parandalues e jo kure sigurisht), obezitetit, ankthit etj.
Miti me i madh dhe me i rrenjosur eshte se ka lidhje midis duhanit dhe kancerit te mushkerive. Ka mjeke qe mendojne se jemi para nje mistifikimi gjigand per te mbuluar shkaqet e verteta te kancerit te mushkerive qe sipas tyre jane grimcat radioaktive te perhapura nga provat me arme atomike dhe vete teknologjia atomike. Ne laboratoret kerkimore-mjekesore ka procedura standarte per te bere lidhjen midis nje agjenti dhe nje semundjeje. Por askush nuk ka dashur te publikoje nje studim i cili rezultoi "heretik". Testi konsistonte ne 1000 minj laboratoresh qe u vune nen efektin e duhanit dhe pas nje kohe te gjate u pa se tek askush nuk ishte induktuar kanceri. Tek 1000 minj te tjere u be e njejta prove me pak grimca radioaktive dhe rezultati 98% e minjve me tumor. Testet per te mos influencuar njeri tjetrin perdornin minj te ndryshem. Por nje pakujdesi beri qe 1000 minjte duhanpires ti nenshtroheshin pastaj testit te dyte, rezultati ishte befasues: 85% e minjve shfaqen shenja kanceri!
Nje shpjegim eshte se duhani duke ngacmuar mushkerite i ben ato (mushkerite) te sekretojne me shume leng apo mukoze ne siperfaqe ku dhe nese shkon grimca radioaktive ajo del perseri me mukozen duke shkaktuar keshtu nje mbrojtje (indirekte) nga shkaktari i vertete i tumorit.
Vec kesaj ka dhe prova statistikore qe mbeshtesin teorine e mungeses se lidhjes se kancerit te mushkerive me duhanin. Jane marre 2 vendet me pak duhanpirese (Amerika dhe Anglia) dhe dy vendet me shume duhanpirese (Greqia dhe Japonia), dhe jane pare frekuencat e kancerit te mushkerive, perfundimet jane tronditese: Dy vendet me perqindje me te larte te ketij lloj kanceri jane Amerika e Anglia dhe dy vendet me perqindjet me te ulta Greqia e Japonia!
Jane komike tentativat e fundit per te futur edhe "second-hand smoke" si fajtor, kur dihet se perqendrimi ne mushkeri i tymit eshte qindra here me i ulet se sa tek ata qe e pijne vertet!
Mesa duket disa shtete jane te interesuar qe e nje gur te vrasin disa zogj:                  -fshehin shkaktarin e vertete te ketyre tumoreve.
      -ju marrin ca miljarda kompaniveduhanprodhuese
      -ju marrin ca miljarda popullsise ne forme taksash 

Nese do tu dukeshin shume te ciuditeshme keto  konkluzione do tu kujtoja qe kur biznesit i intereson dicka ai ble edhe shkencetare qe vertetojne shkencerisht qe ........gomari fluturon, si p.sh. kur doli benzina me plumb ne vitet 30 shume mjeke u ankuan per demet e mundeshme te plumbit ne organizem (saturnizmi) po multinacionalet botuan studime "shkencore" ku vertetohej se nuk ka asnje rrezik.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Një kuriozitet:
Gjyshi im , nga krahu i babit vdiq 91 vjeç. E në këto vite kurrë nuk tymosi as edhe një cigare, nuk piu as edhe një gllënkë raki apo birrë. ( e vërtetë kjo)

Por ama ....nuk la kusur në ëmbëlsira.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## antares

P.Sh. obeziteti qe eshte ne nivele alarmante andej eshte shume me i rrezikshem per shendetin. Nuk degjojme te kene filluar ndonje "lufte kunder...." sic bejne me ca gjera te tjera.......

----------


## MisCongeniality

Shendeti i tepert eshte shume i rrezikshem por ama DUHANI eshte # 1 overall killer sepse nuk te con vetem ne semundje te mushkerive, por te gjithe aparatit te pertypjes (digestive tract.) Kujto nje kancer te aparatit te ushqimit, dhe most likely shkaku kryesor eshte duhani. Duhani per squamous carcinoma of esophagus, of bladder cancer etj. etj. Kurse ne mushkeri, s'eshte vec nje kancer por ke te pakten 3 qe lidhen me kancerin, pervec semundjeve te COPD: Squamous cell carcinoma, adenocarcinoma, and small cell carcinoma (dhe ky i fundit eshte me i keqi). Por kur bashkohet me perdorim alkoli dhe me obesity, shancet per malignancy shumefishohen. 

Mendimi im personal? No matter se sa rreklama kunder duhanit apo sa miliona dollare qeveria harxhon cdo vit per te edukuar njerezit, ndryshimi fillon vec tek individi. Kam takuar doctore pulmonologe qe pijne duhan like there is no tomorrow.  Kam pare paciente qe jane ne shkallen e fundit te kancerit te mushkerive dhe prape s'rrine dot pa nje cigare. Atehere?

----------


## SeXy^-^ElBa

hey e drejte eshte qe kush pi duhan nuk rron me shume se ato qe se pine por ske cte besh kujt i thua ti se the ti ate dhe do ta heni keta duhanin 

nje burr i shoqes time vdiq nga duhani  i ishte mbush barku me bloze  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Kudo që të shkojmë, kudo që të jemi duhani është bërë pjesëtar pothuajse i përhershëm dhe i pranishëm, një shok i keq, i bezdisshëm por mbi të gjitha i rrezikshëm. Jo rallë ndodh me ato që shkojnë në punë, ta fillojnë ditën me kafe, cigare dhe një teke apo dopio pijesh alkoolike. Njerëz, të punësuar apo jo, të vjetër ose të rinj mbushin lokalet ndërkohë që duhani është shoqëruesi i përhershëm, dhe në më të shumtën e rasteve edhe alkooli ku pija e preferuar është sipas fuqisë së xhepit, raki, konjak, kampari ose uiski. Dhe ç`është më e keqe deri dje këto dy vese ishin përgjithësisht pronë e meshkujve por që pas viteve '90, përdorimi i alkoolit dhe duhanit nga femrat filloi të rritej në mënyrë të frikshme, sa sot në Shqipëri ashtu si edhe në botë statistikat flasin për një barazim të përdorimit midis dy gjinive.  

Po t'i pyesësh njerëzit për dëmet që sjellin këto dy vese (pirja e duhanit dhe alkoolit), në përgjithësi ato të përgjigjen që i dinë dëmet por prapë vazhdojnë të pijnë edhe duhan edhe alkool.  

Duhani gjatë djegies çliron 4.000 lëndë, që nga nikotina dhe monoksidi i karbonit (si përgjegjëset kryesore për varësinë nga duhani dhe dëmtimin e aparatit kardiovaskular) dhe deri te katranet, substancat me përbërje benzopireni, kobalti radioaktiv që janë ndër shkaktarët e kancerit të mushkërive. Në qoftë se do të bëjmë një listë të dëmeve që shkaktohen drejtpërdrejt nga duhani, influencohen apo rëndohen prej tij ajo do të jetë tepër e gjatë, por le të përqëndrohemi mbi dëmet kryesore. Duhani është përgjegjës për të ashtuquajturën epidemi të kancerit të mushkërisë sidomos në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit 20-të, duke çuar këtë kancer në numrin një të vdekshmërisë së kancerit te meshkujt. Te femrat kanceri i mushkërisë nuk ka rol parësor në vdekshmërinë, por rreziku prej tij, është rritur çdo 10-vjeçar me rritjen e përdorimit të tij prej femrave. Eshtë vërtetuar se për çdo 10 cigare të pira rreziku për kancer pulmonar pesëfishohet dhe për çdo 20 cigare reziku 15-fishohet. Kryesisht te pirësit e duhanit, mosha kur ky shfaq simptomat e kancerit është rreth 50-60 vjeçare dhe prej saj njeriu mund të përfundojë edhe në një ndërhyrje të mundshme kirurgjikale. Por siç e thamë edhe më sipër duhani shkakton një listë të gjatë dëmesh. I ashtuquajturi bronshit azmatik shpeshherë e ka pikënisjen nga duhani. Persona, që kur gdhihen në mëngjes, puna e parë që bëjnë fillojnë të kolliten dhe nxjerrin nga goja gëlbazë në sasira mesatare. Te personat që nuk pijnë duhan mushkëria me anë të sistemit ciliar (qelizat me "qime"), vetëpastrohet gjatë të gjithë ditës, gjë që duhanpirësit nuk munden ta bëjnë kur sistemi i tyre ciliar ka dalë jashtë funksionit dhe mushkëria nuk është në gjendje ta nxjerri gëlbazën. Janë këto persona që sëmuren më shpesh nga infeksionet pulmonare.  

Por dëmet më të mëdha duhani i shkakton në sistemin kardiovaskular të gjakut. Duhani mbahet si një nga faktorët kryesorë në dëmet Arteriosklerotike të vazove (ngushtimi i enëve të gjakut) që në vetvete shkakton sëmundje iskemike të zemrës, infarktin e zemrës, dëmtim të Sistemit Nervor Qendror si edhe të shumë organeve të tjera. Eshtë vërtetuar se sëmundjet iskemike janë të pranishme 3.4 për mijë tek ato që nuk pijnë duhan dhe 7.4 për mijë tek ato që pijnë duhan. Tek ata që pijnë 20 cigare ky rrezik trefishohet. Konsumi i duhanit shton rrezikun për vdekje të papritur, kështu tek ata që pijnë një paketë cigare në ditë rreziku për vdekje të papritur pesëfishohet. Monooksidi i duhanit, një nga përbërësit e tymit pakëson oksigjenin në gjak, ndërkohë që nikotina një nga përbërësit e duhanit shton punën e zemrës dhe të dyja shpejtojnë formimin e trombit (mpiksje gjaku) që ngushton dhe bllokon anët e gjoksit.  

Ata që janë konsumatorë të duhanit, referojnë që e kanë të pamundur për ta lënë atë. Kjo është pjesërisht e vërtetë. Nikotina një nga përbërësit e duhanit zëvendëson Acetil Kolinën, një përbërës që ka rolin përcjellës të impulsit nervor në sinops (pjesë e Sistemi Nervor Qendror dhe atij Periferik). Organizmit pas lënies së duhanit i duhet një periudhë prej 40 ditësh që të prodhojë sasinë e duhur të Acetil Kolinës. Gjatë kësaj kohe ish-duhanpirësi është i stresuar, nevrikoset edhe nga zhurma më e vogël, ka pagjumësi etj. Por të gjitha këto vështirësi kalohen me pak vullnet dhe këmbëngulje.  

Pirja e duhanit i shkakton dëme edhe aparatit tretës. Kështu duhani jep rrezik të lartë për Karcinomën e ezofagut. Kur kombinohet me pirjen e alkoolit ky rrezik shkon 150/1 në raport me popullsinë jo-duhanpirëse. Duhani, duke kontribuar në vazokonstruksionin (ngushtimin) e enëve të gjakut të stomakut rrit përqindjen për ulçeran e stomakut, ndërkohë që rritet 2.7 herë rreziku për Kancer stomaku.  

Përveç duhanit një ves tjetër i dëmshëm është edhe alkooli. Edhe ky ves është shkaktar i një vargu të gjerë sëmundjesh duke filluar që nga aparati tretës, mëlçia, pankreasi e deri në dëmtime të pakthyeshme të Sistemit Nervor Qendror . Në mëlçi alkooli i konsumuar shkakton dëmtime të qelizave hepatike, dëmtim që progreson në kohë dhe që varet nga doza e konsumuar për ditë dhe nga veçoritë fiziologjike të individit. Kështu është vërtetuar se sasi e rrezikshme alkooli është ajo prej 20-40 gr alkooli etilik (alkooli që përmbajnë pijet dehëse), ndërsa përdorimi i 100-150 gr alkool në ditë, çon brenda një periudhe 10-vjeçare në cerozë.  

Nga ana tjetër është e vërtetuar shkencërisht se për shkak të fiziologjisë së tyre femrat dëmtohen shumë më shpejt se meshkujt për të njëjtën sasi alkooli të konsumuar. Njerëz që pijnë prej vitesh alkool, që nuk ndjejnë asgjë papritur një ditë gjenden para një fakti të hidhur, mëlçia e tyre ka marrë fund, është kthyer në një mëlçi cerotike, ose kanë shqetësime të lehta që nuk ja vënë veshin, por bukur mirë ata/o bëjnë puthjen e parë me vdekjen. Edhe pankreasi pëson dëmtime nga alkooli. Përdorimi i zgjatur i alkoolit e dëmton në mënyrë kronike pankreasin deri në atë shkallë sa ai nuk arrin të sekretojë sasinë e duhur të enzimave për të kryer të plotë procesin e tretjes së ushqimeve. Eshtë vërtetuar se konsumimi i 20-50 gr alkool etilik (rreth 100 ml raki) në ditë predispozon për dëmtime, ndërsa pirja e 100 gr alkool etilik ose mbi dopio raki (200 ml) apo 2 litra birrë për një periudhë 6-12 vjet jep në mënyrë të sigurtë dëmtime të pankreasit. Konsumimi për një kohë të shkurtër i një sasie të madhe pijesh alkoolike rrezikon për pankreatit akut që mund të çojë deri në rrezikimin e jetës së personit në fjalë. Alkooli shkakton gjithashtu gjendjen e të dehurit, në të cilën Sistemi Nervor Qendror nuk arrin të kontrollojë veprimet e vullnetshme apo të pavullnetshme të personit në fjalë. Por dëmi më i madh vjen nga përdorimi afatgjatë. Eshtë vërtetuar se për çdo 1 litër alkool, vdesin 1.000-2.000 qeliza, të parikthyeshme të trurit. Kështu që përdorues kronikë të alkoolit, me kohë e çojnë personin drejt demencës (skizofreni, marrëzi), degjenerimit mendor (matufjepsjes) etj. Pra, alkooli dëmton pa përjashtim të gjitha organet e trupit, po ashtu si edhe duhani.  

Sot bota aplikon lloj-lloj strategjish për të luftuar përdorimin e duhanit dhe alkoolit. Shpenzojnë sasi të mëdha parash për reklama kundra tyre, nxjerr ligje për mospërdorimin e duhanit në vende publike, apo për mospërdorimin e alkoolit përpara moshës 21-vjeç, krijon të ashtuquajturat Ditë Botërore kundra duhanit siç ishte ajo e 31 majit, apo organizimi i kurseve kundra alkoolit etj. Por, ç`ndodh në të vërtetë? Sa më shumë shpenzohen para nëpër reklama kundra duhanit, aq më shumë rritet përdorimi i tij. Jo të pakta janë rastet kur 21-vjeçarët përfundojnë pas hekurave për përdorimin e alkoolit dhe anëtarët e të ashtuquajturave grupe kundra alkoolit, të cilët s'janë gjë tjetër veçse alkolistë kronikë që i kthehen herë pas here zakonit të vjetër sepse nuk arrijnë të heqin dorë nga ai. Por duhani dhe alkooli nuk janë të dëmshëm për shëndetin e përdoruesve por edhe për xhepin e tyre. Një duhanpirës mund të shpenzojë nga 15.000-50.000 lekë të vjetra e më tepër në muaj vetëm për të blerë cigare. Po nëse mbledhim edhe lekët e përdoruara për alkool? Gjithashtu një duhanpirës i sjell dëm edhe personave që gjenden rreth tij. Bashkëshortja e një duhanpirësi është 30% më e rrezikuar për kancer se ajo e një duhanpirësi etj. Ndërsa femrat janë më të predispozuara që t'u dëmtohen kordat zanore nga përdorimi i duhanit dhe i alkoolit, thënë shkurt iu trashet zëri.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

*Si mund ta le duhanin?*

Metoda per lenien e duhanit

1. Metoda e ftohte turke
Kjo eshte metoda me e preferuar dhe perdoret nga te ashtequajturit njerez ne ndryshim, eshte nje metode qe arrihet nga vete personat pa patur nevojen e perdorimit te zevendesuesve te nikotines ne forme cimcakezi, patch apo spray ne rruge nazale. Shume pak njihet rreth kesaj metodollogjie, dhe per vete faktin se studimet kerkimore mund te influencojne rezultatet dhe nuk mund te jete me nje proces spontan. Faktore te forte motivues mendohet te jene, kushtet e nje klime malore, te pasur me oksigjen, ambjent i pandotur, mjedis i qete, shoqeri e distancuar nga faktore riskante duhanpiresish; ne efekshmerine e kesaj metode. 

2. Terapia me zevendesuesit e nikotines
(Patch, cimcakez, spray nazale)
Ne kete metode, nikotina e tejcuar nepermjet cigares zevendesohet nga nikotina e trasmetuar apo tejcuar nepermjet lekures (nikotine transdermale ose patch nikotinik); mukozes se hundes (nikotina e dhene ne rruge nazale me spray) ose muzokes se gojes (nikotine e dhene nepermjet cimcakezeve). 

a. Patch Nikotinik Transdermal (i dhene nepermjet lekures)
Patch-i nikotinik ne pergjithesi tolerohet, dhe arrin te siguroje sasine e kerkuar te nikotines ne gjak, dhe e mban ate ne nivele konstante gjate dites dhe gjate nates kur je veshur mire. Ato jane shume te thjeshta ne perdorim, ndihmojne ne parandalimin e mbipeshes, deshires per duhan si dhe simptomes se mbingarkeses me nikotine, dhe mbi te gjitha jane te pranueshem ne shoqeri. 

Efektet anesore te patch-eve
Patch-et mund te shkaktojne reaksion lokal te lekures, pagjumesi si dhe endrra teper te frikshme. Nje mbidoze nikotinike eshte e mundur, vecanerisht kur personi pi ndersa ka vendosur ne lekure dhe patchin. Te pish duhan, ndersa ju keni vendosur patchin eshte teper e rrezikshme dhe mund te coje ne kriza apo infarkte miokardi. Perdorimi i patchit kerkon mungese totale te produkteve te duhanit, dmth: mos pirje cigaresh apo perdorim te cimcakezeve me duhan. 

Cmimi i tyre
Patch-et kushtojne shume dhe arrin vleren e 100$ ne nje muaj perdorim. 

Tipe patch-esh nikotinike:
- Nicotrol 15,10,5 mg 16 oreshe patch, teper efikase per personat qe kane pagjumesi me ndonjerin nga llojet e tjera te patcheve, per shkak te mungeses se tejcimit nikotinik gjate nates.
- Habitrol 21,14,7 mg 24 oreshe patch
- Prostep 22,11 mg 24 oreshe patch
- Nicoderm 21,14,7 mg 24 oreshe patch


b. Nikotine polacrilex nepermjet cimcakezeve
Eshte nje metode teper e volitshme dhe efikase ne reduktimin e deshires per te pire duhan, si dhe ne lenien e tij, megjithate per fat te keq nuk eshte shume praktike, pasi kerkon qe nje person te mbaje cimcakezin ne nje kend te gojes, dhe ta kafshoje ate nje ose dy here per te ndalur nje deshire intensive per duhan. Disa institucione e rekomandojne perdorimin e tij ne mungese te patcheve ose mbas nderprerjes se patcheve individualisht nga persona te vecante per shkak te mos kontrollit gjithnje e ne rritje te kerkesave per duhan ne ta. Ka nje shije pak te hidhur dhe mund te shkaktoje dhe dhimbje stomaku. Eshte i mjaftueshem ne dozat 2 dhe 4 mg. 

c. Nikotine e dhene ne rruge nazale me spray
Ka treguar te jete po aq efikase sa dhe perdorimi i cimcakezit ne reduktimin e deshires per te pire duhan si dhe ne lenien e tij, nese perdoret te pakten per nje periudhe me shume se 6 jave. Nje doze e vetme tejcohet nepermjet mukozes se hundes, kur fillon te shfaqet deshira per te pire. 

3. Terapia e sjelljes
Strategjite e terapise te sjelljes per ndalimin e duhan pirjes:
a. Ekzaminimi i faktoreve ambjentale qe predispozojne sjelljen e duhan pirjes:
- Hiqni nga qarkullimi elemente riskante ( hi, shkrepse, postera, etj ) dhe vendos rregull qe ne shtepine tuaj te mos pihet duhan, ne makinen tuaj po ashtu, si dhe mbaj nje qendrim te rrepte ndaj atyre qe e pine. 
- identifikoni situata apo ndjenja qe riforcojne tek ju deshiren per te pire duhan ... orale, manuale, deshira respiratore ... shoqerizimi me persona duhan pires ose partner duhan pires.
- matni dhe monitorizoni sjelljen tuaj prej duhan pirese, e cila do tju ndihmoje te identifikoni reagimin tuaj kur bini ne kontakt me faktore apo situata qe ju sjellin ne mend deshiren per te pire ... mbani nje bllok shenimesh lidhur mbi keto situata apo faktore!!! 

b. Tentoni ne gjetjen e menyrave per te ndryshuar sjelljen tuaj duhan pirese:
- Taktika vonimi:
. prisni nje kohe te gjate perpara se ta ndizni cakmakun apo shkrepsen, kini parasysh qe te mbani shenim, kur ju lindi deshira dhe sa kohe zgjati ajo, sa kohe arritet te duronit perpara se ta ndiznit shkrepsen apo cakmakun.
. praktika te lenies se duhanit per 1 dite vetem.

- Teknika venitjeje:
. pakesoni sasine e nikotines duke perdorur patch, cimcakez ose duke realizuar nje ulje graduale te sasise se tar/nikotines ne cigaret qe pini, me kujdes qe te mos e alternoni me teknika duhan pirese, si thithje e tepruar e cigares, apo mbajtje e stergjatur e tymit brenda jush ... ndryshimi i vendbanimit gjithashtu jep nje reduktim te deshires per te pire duhan, dhe mund te jete ndihmese ...

- Zevendesoni nje sjellje me nje tjeter:
. hani karrota
. cimcakeza, kokoshka
. kruajtese dhembesh
. stervitje, sport, palester

Per te bere dicka nje zakon, beje ate
Per te mos e bere nje zakon, mos e bej ate
Per te cbere nje zakon, bej dicka tjeter ne vend te tij
Epictetus 60-110 AD 

c. Situata neverie
bazuar ne dhenien e stimujve negative (sjellje ose mendime) ne sjelljen te cilen personi do te ndryshoje ... 
- Pirje e shpeshte dhe e shpejte ne distanca te shkurtra e duhanit derisa tju vije per te vjelle...
kjo eshte nje metode teper efikase, por duhet te perseritet derisa vetem ideja se deshironi te pini apo te vini duhan ne goje tu shkaktoje nauza, dhe te vjellat mund te jene te rrezikshme ne rast gjakderdhjesh apo aspirime.
- Pirje duhani ne fokusim te plote
ndersa pini ju imagjinoni efektet e keqija te duhani si probleme te renda ne gjendjen tuaj fizike dhe mendore, i beni keq te tjereve, hasni ne mosperkrahje shoqerore, ju ka kthyer ne nje skllav dhe vartes te tij, mendoni per duhanin si nje i barazvlefshem me vetvrasjen ...
- Prova kohezgjatjesh
beni nje marrveshje me veten tuaj per te arritur kohezgjatjen me te gjate te qenies suaj pa pire duhan, sa i afte jeni te duroni, ne kete sprove tuajen, vini perpara vetes suaj nje kusht, qe nese nuk arrini te duroni pa pire per nje periudhe kohe te paracaktuar nga ju, do te jeni te detyruar te beni dicka qe e keni shume inat, apo dicka qe ju ben qesharak ne syte e te tjereve. 

d. Mbeshtetje pozitive
bazuar ne krahasimin e mendimeve apo sjelljeve pozitive me ate qe ju vertet deshironi te arrini.
- Fokusohuni ne qellimin tuaj:
. identifikoni dhe mbani shenim te gjitha perpjekjet tuaj per ta lene duhanin, fokusohuni dhe riprovojini ato sa me shume te jete e mundur!!!

- Fokusohuni ne nje shperblim personal
. Planifikoni se nese arrini ta lini duhanin ju mund te fitoni dicka, imagjinoni se cfare mund te beni me gjithe ato para te fituara ... mendoni rreth te mirave qe ka lenia e duhanit, si mund te jetoni me gjate, te merrni fryme me lireshem, etj...

- Fokusohuni ne nje shperblim shoqeror
. Mbeshtetja shoqerore; imagjinoni veten ndersa u thoni te tjereve qe nuk jeni duhan pires, te kerkoni nje tavoline apo ambjent jo duhanpires ne nje restorant, te ndihmoni te tjeret se si ta lene duhanin, enderroni momentet kur te tjeret do te cuditen nga aftesia dhe suksesi juaj ne lenien e duhanit, ne theniet e tyre UAU! Si arrite tja dalesh mbane? Si arrite te mos e vesh me ne goje! Si arrite ta mposhtes deshiren?! 

e. Pune aktive
- Vetevleresim i aftesive tuaj konceptuale
- Kopjoni stile trajnimi nga te tjeret, stile trajnimi shoqerore qe kane treguar efikasitet.
- teknika relaksimi dhe qetesimi.

Teknikat mbajtese mujoreshe, do tju ndihmojne ne konsolidimin e zakoneve te reja ... cfare do qe te te ndodhi, cfare do qe te behet, ju nuk duhet ne asnje menyre qe ta ribeni gabimin qe keni bere me pare ... 

4. Teknikat e terapise njohese
Perdor konceptin e marrjes se pergjegjesive per mendimet personale, duke ndihmuar ne ndryshimin e menyres se si nje person mendon, duke shtuar shpresen dhe bindjen ne suksesin e kapercimit te barrierave, si dhe ne identifikimin e disa mendimeve irracionale dhe bindjeve te gabuara te brumosura ne mendjen e duhanpiresve.

Njohja (sipas modeleve) mund te rimenaxhohet dhe te ristrukturohet ... se pari duhet kujdes ne analizimin e bindjeve te tanishme, sipas modeleve, dhe me pas te identifikohen ndjenjat dhe sjelljet qe i shoqerojne keto mendime ... se dyti eshte zevendesimi i mendimit me nje tjeter, duke prezantuar shembuj teper bindes, mundesisht nga eksperienca juaj personale.

Per shembull, dikush qe thote "Une gjithmone kam deshtuar ..." shpesh fjala "gjithmone" eshte teper e forte dhe ul shpresen dhe bindjen tek personi qe mund tja dali, keshtu qe ne kete shembull, mendimi duhet zevendesuar me "Disa here kam deshtuar, ose me mire, Kam patur shume suksese ne jeten time!!!" 

a. Detyra shtepie
Shkruani keto ne nje vend dhe mbajini me vete, dhe lexojini kur ju shfaqet deshira per te pire duhan...
- rendisni 5 arsye perse ju duhet ta lini duhanin.
- rendisni 5 arsye perse ju doni te pini duhan.
- beni nje liste te te gjitha gjerave qe do beni kur ju lind deshira per te pire nje cigare.
- prioritet dates suaj te lenies se cigares, shkruani cdo cigare qe ju keni pire, kohen dhe vendin ne te cilen e keni pire, ka qene thjesht qetesues stresi apo shuarje e nje deshire per qejf ... 

b. Shkalla e vetkontrollit, bindja dhe deshira
Perdorni nje shkalle nga 1-10 ... shkruani nje numer nga 1 ne 10 duke reflektuar sesa jeni ne gjendje te kontrolloni ndjenjat dhe deshirat tuaja, sa bindes jeni per vetveten apo sa e madhe eshte deshira qe ju zoteron...

kjo do tju ndihmoje per te fokusuar mendimet tuaja ne keto ceshtje, dhe ju mund te identifikoni ne kete menyre kohet ne te cilat ju jeni me shume apo me pak vulnerable (i dobet), dhe keto do te jene informacione teper te vlefshme per ecurine tuaj ... krijoni grafike ditore me keto te dhena, duke filluar nga dita prioritet i lenies deri disa jave mbas lenies. 

c. Prova njohese te riperseritjes
...psh: praktikoni te perballeni me situata te rrezikshme riperseritjesh te gjendjes tuaj te meparshme ... 
Per shembull, ju mund te perseritni se cfare do te thoni kur dikush ju ofron nje cigare ne nje ambjent shoqeror ... 
"Jo faleminderit, une nuk e pi duhanin!!!" 

d. Bindjet e zakonshme dhe barrierat:
- "Do te dhjamosem ..." Perse mendime te tilla, kur mbipesha mund te kontrollet me dieta dhe aktivitete sportive.
- "Une do te vdes nga nje gje ..." askush nuk e meriton te kete nje vdekje te parakoshme, duhanpiresit jane rreth 1 here e gjysem me shume te predispozuar per te vdekur vitin qe vjen ne krahasim me nje ish-duhanpires te se njejtes moshe apo gjini.
- "Nuk arrij dot ta shijoj jeten pa pire duhan ..." me pak kolle, frymarrje me e qete, imunitet me i forte, jete me e gjate ... sdo tju ndihmonin per ta shijuar jeten me shume?
- "Do ta le ..." nese ju mund ta beni ate, do tju ndihmoje, por perse te predispozoheni nga nje rrisk me i madh nga ai qe tashme e keni?
- "Jo te gjithe duhanpiresit vdesin te rinj ..." e vertete, ka disa individe me fat, dhe jeni ju ai qe vendosni nese fati eshte me ju apo kunder jush.

"Kam deshtuar ne te kaluaren ..." shumica e atyre qe kane arritur ta lene duhanin kane deshtuar 4 deri ne 5 here perpara se te arrinin sukses ne perpjekjet e tyre ...
- "Eshte teper vone, tashme jam i semure ..." ka avantazhe ne lenien e duhanit ne cfaredolloj moshe. Mbas nje infarkti te miokardit, ata qe vazhdojne te pijne duhan jane 10 here me te predizpozuar te vdesin sesa ata qe kane qene duhanpires dhe e kane lene.
- "Do ta le me vone, nese do te kem simptoma ..." rrisku grumbullohet dhe do disa vite qe te zhvillohet dhe te reduktohet mbas lenies.
- "Une po demtoj veten time ..." GABIM!!! Personat e tjere qe nuk e pijne duhanin, por jane shoket apo shoqet tuaja, por ngaqe duan te te respektojne te rrine afer, e pijne duhani tuaj pasivisht, dhe jane te ekspozuar ndaj duhanit sikurse dhe ju, dhe do te influencoje ne shendetin dhe mireqenien e tyre. 

5. Metoda te tjera
a. Akupunkture
b. Hipnoza
c. Suplementare famakologjik
- clonidine
Ky eshte nje ilac per presionin e gjakut, eshte perdorur ne trajtimin e mbidozes me heroine ne saje te veprimin te saj ne sistemin nervor qendror si pre-sinaptik alfa2 adrenergjik agonist. Me fjale te tjera, ai inhibon sistemin e adrenalines dhe redukton deshiren per pirje te duhanit ne disa individe.

- bupropion
Nje antidepresiv i perdorur per te reduktuar deshiren per te pire duhan dhe ne mbidoze dhe ka marre aprovimin e FDAs per tu perdorur si suplementar ne trajtimin e lenies se duhanit. Ai mund te ndihmoje ne rritjen e shkalles se qendrimit larg duhanit, me shume sesa perdorimi i patchit dhe ndihmon ne zbutjen e shqetesimit dhe simptomave te depresionit, te cilat jane te zakonshme ne personat qe jane ne procesin e lenies se duhanit. Doza fillestare eshte 75 mg dy here ne dite dhe me pas doza rritet gradualisht deri ne nivelet maksimale 300 mg ne dite ne doza te ndara.

- Mecamylamine
Kjo molekule vepron si nje antagonist i receptoreve nikotinike ne sistemin qendror nervor, dhe ekzistojne disa mendime me baza klinike qe sygjerojne se perdorimi i saj mund te coje ne lenien e duhanit, si pasoje e bllokimit te efekteve euforike te nikotines, ndersa perdoret i shoqeruar me patchin: Mecamylamine e kombinuar me patchin nikotinik e lehteson procesin e lenies se duhanit shume me teper sesa perdorimi i vetem i patch-it. 

6. Faktore te cilet influencojne ne shkallen e rifillimit
Njohja e ketyre faktoreve mund tju ndihmojne qe te ndermerrni nje program ne parandalimin e rifillimit ... planifikimi dhe dhenia e disa mendimeve se si mund te perballeni me keto situata dhe leksione te cilat i keni mesuar nga e kaluara mund tju ndihmojne ne ndermarrjen e hapave te suksesshme ne nje lenie perfundimtare!!!

- stresi dhe nje gjendje negative emocionale
Identifikoni se cfare eshte stresuese ne jeten tuaj ... mendoni menyra se si perballeni me to duke perdorur strategjite e sjelljes njohese te mesiperme, duke u mbeshtetur dhe ne sukseset e meparshme tuajat ndaj stresit dhe te dini se cila eshte me efikase per ju. Dobesite qe ju mund te keni gjate periudhave te merzitjes, nevrikosjes, zhgenjimit, irritimit, qendrimeve tuaja "e kujt ju be vone", keto jane faktore te rrezikshem dhe teper riskant, qe mund te jene te perhereshem ose te perkohesshem, dhe nese ju gjeni menyra per ti shmangur apo per ti vene nen kontroll atehere do te ndieni me te vertete kenaqesine dhe suksesin e fitores ne kete lufte.

- deshira per te pire duhan ndersa bini ne kontakt me objekte te tilla si: hi duhani, bishta cigaresh, shkrepse, paketa duhani, postera reklamimi duhani etj.
Deshira per te pire mund te jete teper intensive nga kontakte me objekte te tilla apo ne situata te tjera ... nese ju arrini te kuptoni se jane pikerisht ato shkaktaret qe ju nxisin ne pirjen e duhanit atehere ju mund tja arrini te distancoheni nga to ..., per disa kjo gje ndodh kur jane te frikesuar, pas nje ushqimi, ose kur jeni te nxehur, ose kur jeni ne shoqerine e disa njerezve te vecante... punoni ne shmangien e situatave te ketilla dhe/ose mbani veten tuaj te zene me pune ndersa jeni mes tyre ...

- simptoma te mbylljes ne vetvete, mbipesha
Kjo ju ben qe ju te reflektoni ne ate sesa ju kushton lenia sesa shperblimi qe mund te fitoni nese e lini ... perpiquni ti kujtoni vetes se duhet lene, dhe se per kete gje do te shperbleheni!!!

- partneri, shoqeria duhanpirese, presioni i turmes
Nese arrihet mundohuni ta lini ne te njejten kohe me partnerin tuaj, dhe te shmangni situata ku presioni i shoqerise eshte i forte dhe rezistent ... mesoni te kundershtoni me miresjellje oferten e ndezjes se nje cigare te bere nga ndonje miku juaj, kerkoju miqve tuaj qe te perkrahin dhe te japin kurajo ne iniciativen tuaj te lenies se duhanit.

- perdorim alkoli
Pirja e alkolit eshte nje nga shkaqet me frekuente ne ecurine e riperseritjes ... ka shume arsyje perse kjo ndikon ne kete drejtim, por e fundit fare e tyre eshte qe ju duhet te keshilloheni qe te mos pini alkol te pakten gjate muajve te pare mbasi e keni lene duhanin ... 

7. Prezantimi i rasteve te sukssshme te lenies se duhanit
- perpjekje te meparshme per ta lene
dicka eshte mesuar nga cdo perpjekje e meparshme per ta lene duhanin ... sa me shume te mesoni prej tyre aq me te medhaja jane shanset per te qene te suksesshem heres tjeter!!!

- vetbesimi ne aftesine per ta lene
kjo reflekton motivacionin e personit ne arritjen e suksesit ... vetem pak me shume besim ne aftesite tuaja perbejne nje diference te madhe!!!

- nje sistem te mire suportues
ndersa perpiqeni ta lini, ju mund te mos jeni shume i shoqerueshem, por ta dini se kjo nuk eshte koha ne te cilen ju duhet te mendoni per kete gje ... nje grup i gjere miqsh e shokesh qe ju perkrahin, ju kurajojne, ju mbeshtesin me te gjithe forcat e tyre, ju bejne te ndiheni me te forte dhe me te bindur qe ajo qe po beni eshte e mire dhe eshte per te miren tuaj, ne kete menyre cdo dyshim dhe mosbesim humbet ne syte e se kaluares. 

Se fundi nga thellesia e zemres uroj qe ky material te kete qene sa me efikas dhe tju ndihmoje ne perpjekjen tuaj per ta lene duhanin

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë ka kryer një studim mbi pasojat që sjell tek njerëzit


Duhani vret 3300 veta në vit

Studimi: Në Shqipëri 196000 janë femra konsumatore 


Aulona Kadillari 
Duan të duken të pavarur nga prindërit e më të rritur dhe të bëhen anëtarë të një shoqërie ku pihet duhan.

Këto janë dëshirat e të gjithë adoleshentëve që i shtyjnë të fillojnë duhanin. Ky studim është bërë nga Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë. Sipas tij, kurioziteti, si dhe kënaqësia për të krijuar një identitet i shtyjnë adoleshentët të provojnë dhe më pas të pijnë rregullisht duhanin. Duke ju referuar shifrave të nxjerra nga kjo organizatë, në Shqipëri vdesin në një vit, nga sëmundjet e shkaktuara nga pirja e duhanit, 3300 persona, ose në një ditë vdesin 9 veta. Sëmundjet që shkakton pirja e duhanit janë, infarkti i miokardit, insultë cerebrale, (dëmtimi i arterieve cerebrale), neuropatia optike, kanceri polmonar, si dhe të tjera sëmundje. Po sipas studimit, procesi i të bërit duhanpirës kalon në katër faza, si joshja, fillimi, formimi i zakonit, vazhdimi ose varësia. Këto faza, më pas ndikohen nga faktorët kulturorë dhe shoqëror, faktor vetjak, si dhe ambiental ku ndikimi i tyre mund të ndryshojë në kohë. 

Mosha e pirjes së duhanit
Sipas studimit të Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë, mosha më e prirur për të nisur duhanin është adoleshenca. Por, sipas saj, është kjo mosha më e lehtë për ta lënë atë. Të dhënat e këtij studimi tregojnë se mosha 18 deri në 49 vjeç është më e përshtatshme për të lënë duhanin. Ndërkohë që në Shqipëri rezulton se mosha më e mirë për lënien e duhanit është nga 15 deri në 54 vjeç. 

Numri i duhanpirësve
Të dhënat e studimit tregojnë se, në Shqipëri në çdo katër persona duhanpirës, tre prej tyre janë prindër që pijnë duhanin rregullisht. Kjo tregon se një adoleshent është i prirur të pijë duhan. Ndërkohë nga studimet në vendin tonë numrin më të madh të duhanpirësve e zënë meshkujt me 674000, por nuk lëmë pa përmendur edhe femrat që janë 196000, e që ky numër është drejt rritjes. 



Mjeku: Si mund të ndërpritet duhani

Të fillosh të pish duhan është shumë e lehtë, por për ta lënë atë është e vështirë. Sipas mjekut pneumolog të Spitalit Ushtarak, Rushan Muhameti, mjekët kanë potencial të fuqishëm së çdo grup tjetër për të nxitur dhe realizuar uljen e minimumit të përdorimit të pirjes së duhanit. Lënia e duhanit është një veprim i ndërlikuar, por plotësisht i realizueshëm, shprehet pneumologu. Sipas tij, mjeku duhet të inkurajojë për të lënë përfundimisht duhanin, jo vetëm duke i përmendur pacientit shqetësimet dhe sëmundjet nga duhani, por edhe duke i treguar se si zhduken një e nga një shqetësimet duke e ndërprerë atë. Në rast se në të gjitha mënyrat e përdorura duhanpirësi nuk ka vullnetin e duhur për ta lënë, atëherë mjeku i sugjeron duhanpirësit mjekim me barna që e ndërpresin duhanin, tregon mjeku pneumolog, Rushan Muhameti.



Sëmundjet e shkaktuara nga pirja e duhanit

Infarkti i miokardit 
Insultë cerebrale (dëmtimi i arterieve cerebrale) 
Neuropatia optike ishemike 
Kanceri polmonar 
Kanceri i lanringistë dhe i gojës etj. 


196000 është numri i femrave në Shqipëri që pijnë duhan. Sipas studimit nga Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë, ky numër është në rritje 
674000, sipas studimit të organizatës, është numri i meshkujve që pijnë duhan. Pra, raporti femra meshkuj është i barabartë me 0,231 
3300 persona vdesin në Shqipëri në vit nga sëmundjet e shkaktuara nga pirja e duhanit. Sipas studimit, në një ditë vdesin 9 veta 
20 deri në 54 vjeç, sipas studimit të organizatës, është mosha më e mirë në Shqipëri që një person mund të lërë pirjen e duhanit

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Marrëveshja e parë botërore kundër duhanit ka hyrë në fuqi pas disa vjet negociatash dhe kundërshtimesh nga industria e duhanit. 
E njohur me emrin Konventa Kornizë për Kontrollin e Duhanit, ajo synon të parandalojë rreth pesë milion vdekje çdo vit që shkaktohen nga sëmundje që kanë lidhje me duhanin. 

Traktati është nënshkruar nga 168 vende, por është ratifikuar vetëm nga 57 prej tyre. 

Këto vende duhet të ndalojnë reklamat, promovimin dhe sponsorizimin e industrisë së duhanit si dhe ta ndalojnë dunanin në vendet publike. 

Për këtë qëllim në disa vende të rajonit të Ballkanit, si në Maqedoni e Mal të Zi janë miratuar ligje përkatëse, ndërkohë që në Shqipëri e Kosovë kjo pritet të bëhet së shpejti.

Të dhënat flasin se Ballkani, është ndër rajonet që ka numrin më të madh të duhanpirësve në raport me numrin e popullsisë.

Çfarë mendoni, a mund të ndalet duhani me ligj; përse në vendet ku ka ligj, ai nuk respektohet, ndërsa në ato ku nuk ka, përse nuk është bërë kjo; a ka reklama cigaresh aty ku jetoni dhe si e shikoni përdorimin e tyre?

Na shkruani!

----------


## ElMajico

Ketu ne Itali ku jetoj une nga fillimi janarit duhani u ndalohet me ligj te pihet ne cdo ambient publik lokale,disco,salla pritjesh vende publike dhe gjobaat shkojne nga 40-400 euro per personat dhe deri ne 15.000 euro dhe mbyllje me afat 2-3 jave per pronaret ku kapet abuzuesi ,pra goxha hap perpara.Dhe kto gjoba shmefishohen deri ne 10-fish kur ne afersi te abuzuesit ka gra shtatzane ose femije te vegjel.

Qe te hapesh psh nje lokal ku duhani te lejohet pronari duhet te paguaje nje takse extra 15-20 mije euro qe nuk i nxjerr as1here dhe nuk i merr njeri persiper.Ky eshte nje hap goxha perpara megjithese une e pi vete duhanin por duhen respektuar te drejtat e te tjereve, se ka qene burr me men ai qe ka than se ne cdo vend nje njeri edhe me pak kulture ose kulture minimale duhet te kuptoje se e drejta jone mbaron atje ku fillon e drejta tjetrit.

ehh...na myti korupsioni...

----------


## Mina

Kjo qe thuhet eshte e vertete sepse ma konfirmoi nje kliente italiane qe kishte ardhur me pushime ne Shqiperi! Ne Itali, ne asnje ambjent publik nuk lejohet pirja e duhanit! As ne trena nuk ka me vagona duhanpiresish! Nuk eshte e veshtire te vendoset ligj edhe ne Shqiperi por jam e bindur se ketu, do te funksionoje si me policet e trafikut qe gjuajne ndonje shkelje ne semafor per te kapur ndonje 500 leksh per vete! Si te kesh rroge te vogel zor se i bindesh urdhereses se qeverise!

----------


## StormAngel

Shkencetaret italiane e preferojne kantarionin e verdhe, per te zvogeluar urine nikotinore. Sipas mjekeve ne kete menyre shume lehte mund t`i leni cigaret, mjafton ai qe pin te kete kete deshire.

Prof. Fabio Firenzuoli, i cili udheheq Qendren per medicine natyrore ne Empoli, Toskana, ka kryer nje seri eksperimentesh ne kafshe per te studiuar efektet e kantarionit. Ai deshiron te filloj me eksperimente edhe tek njerezit, qe te konstatoj ate qe ka zbuluar. Kantarioni i verdhe eshte i njohur si antidepresant, ndersa me pare ishte i njohur edhe si "vijagra natyrore".
Fakt eshte se permban flavonoide dhe materie qe i ndihmojne njerezve te i kundershtojne deshires per te ndezur cigare.

Ne foto Kantarioni i verdhe

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

----------


## Davius

Në Ditën botërore të kundër duhanit, u tha se në bazë të disa hulumtmeve të bëra nga organizatat joqeveritare në Kosovë rreth 65 për qind të të rinjve të moshës 20 35 vjeçare janë konsumues të duhanit. Po ashtu duhani është shkaktar i shumë sëmundjeve, si karcinoma bronkiale që në shumicën e rasteve është vdekjeprurëse. Në Kosovë brenda një viti janë të përfshirë rreth 500 pacientë me këtë sëmundje, thotë Skënder Bacaj, pulmolog.

"Te 87% të ata që pinë duhan zhvillohet karcinom abronkiale. Ky është një numër aq enorm sa që karcinoma bronkiale është shpallë sëmundje tragjike, sëmundje që varet drejtpërdrejt prej duhanpirësit", thotë dr.Bacaj.
Sipas analizave, moshat e reja nën ndikimin e reklamës fillojnë ta konsumojnë më shumë duhanin. Për 2 vjet prej 4% numri i duhanpirësve është rritur deri në 6.5%. 

Brenda dite në Kosovë shpenzohen diku rreth 250.000 euro për duhan, që do të thotë kosovarët çdo ditë e djegin nga një shkollë ose nga një shtëpi të vogël.Ndërkaq mjekët thonë se duhanpirësit jo vetëm që rrezikojnë shëndetin e tyre, por ata venë në rrezik edhe atë të shoqërisë, sepse duhanpirësit pasiv nganjëherë mund ta pësojnë me keq se ata aktivë.

----------


## Davius

Hmmmmmm, une kisha thene se me shume se 65% jane konsumues te duhanit ne Kosove sepse ne vendet ku rijne te rinjet dmth ne lokalet ne cdo lokal pihet duhan, ne cdo tavoline dhe une mendoj se te rinjet qe zakonisht pjesen me te madhe te dites e kalojne jashta baneses/shtepise kjo shifer eshte mbi 90%, sepse te ralle jane ato te rinje qe nuk pijne duhan kur dalin ne kaffe ose ne ndonje vend tjeter publik...

----------


## Humdinger

Si mund të lihet cigarja, duke përjashtuar vullnetin e pamjftueshëm për këtë.
Cilat janë kurat më efikase dhe pa probleme anësore ??
Kam provuar më parë dhe e kam lënë, por si duket kam qenë në "hënë" të mirë për këtë gjë...tani mundohem e mundohem dhe s'po e heq dot...përkundrazi e kam shtuar.
Ju që studjoni për mjeksi apo mjekë të diplomuar, çfarë sugjeroni ??

----------

